# natalie anne 29/07/2010



## annmc30

i lost my baby at 16+4wks i got results bck on tues she had died of turner syndrome


----------



## going_crazy

:hugs: So sorry for your loss hun xxxxx


----------



## babesx3

massive hugs to you!!!:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

So so sorry hun, big :hug: to you xx


----------



## zimmy

:hug:


----------



## Bingles

sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## v2007

I am so sorry for your loss. 

V xxx


----------



## marnie79

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

annmc30 said:


> i lost my baby at 16+4wks i got results bck on tues she had died of turner syndrome

I am so sorry to hear this hun... how terrible. My thoughts are with you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## iloveblue

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Lilybelle

I lost my baby at 16 weeks too. It's not easy when you lose your child this late into the pregnancy. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## iprettii

my heart goes out too you, I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## annmc30

lovely present from my sister
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0083.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## kanga

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm sorry Hun xx


----------



## babesx3

annmc30 said:


> lovely present from my sister

awww thats lovely....

I do keep looking at your thread....
can i ask why u called your baby natalie anne?
Its just it happens to be my name too...:hugs: good choice:thumbup:


----------



## MaevesMummy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
So sorry thats so sad. What a beautiful present from your sister. How kind and thoughtful.
xxxxx


----------



## annmc30

babesx3 said:


> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> lovely present from my sister
> 
> awww thats lovely....
> 
> I do keep looking at your thread....
> can i ask why u called your baby natalie anne?
> Its just it happens to be my name too...:hugs: good choice:thumbup:Click to expand...

i said if i had a girl i would name her after my friend that died at school we were very close thats where i get natalie from and anne is mine and the hubbys mam


----------



## Missy86

:hugs:


----------

